# Do u guys prefer: SLI or Non SLI?



## sabret00the (Oct 18, 2006)

*Guys I'am fascinated by the SLI technology due to a couple of factors.Well u may use a couple of cheap cards and get better performance than 1 expensive card.Then again u may buy 1 card now and buy another later on when u have the money.One card with too much tweaking will see heating issues (eg:7950GX2 has 2 GPUs but bad cooling) whereas 2 separate cards will be placed on 2 separate slots and they have their own cooling.Moreover as each card has less workload so heating and reliablity issues will be less with SLI.Do u agree with me?*


----------



## doom_marine (Oct 18, 2006)

Seriosuly SLI works great, but there is a factor of cost coming in, and then future proofing


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 18, 2006)

it was a dificult decision 4 me while buying my mobo, whether to sli or not. then i decided i will stick to non sli, only reason price factor. sli really rocks only if u have the mullah.


----------



## faraaz (Nov 20, 2006)

If you can afford it, whoop dee doo...

I only voted for SLI because of the performance aspect. However, it is a colossal waste of money IMO...


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 21, 2006)

^^ look at the other aspect of SLI if u want to have more graphics capability but u cant afford it at the time of building the system then u always have the opportunity of adding another GPU which also takes care of futureproofing.Moreover with time the price of the other card shud come down so its price effective that way.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 21, 2006)

I voted for non-SLI mainly due to the cost factor. This is because, when considering a SLI system, one has to buy a SLI motherboard, which are more expensive than non-SLI ones, buy another graphics card, and maybe who knows, buy another power supply of higher watt rating and which will have extra molex connectors. On the other hand, upgrading to only a new graphics card and overclocking the existing processor and increasing the RAM will be cheaper.


----------



## faraaz (Nov 21, 2006)

Don't forget cooling system!


----------



## royal (Nov 21, 2006)

If only I had the money for SLI-mobo+two 7900 GTs + Antec 500W SMPS + a watercooler + 4 GB Corsair DDR2 RAM ...

Till I do, its SLI .


----------



## hemant_mathur (Nov 21, 2006)

SLI


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 24, 2006)

I Sli


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 29, 2006)

*What is NVIDIA SLI Technology?*
NVIDIA® SLI™ technology is a revolutionary platform innovation that allows you to intelligently scale graphics performance by combining multiple NVIDIA graphics solutions in a single system with an NVIDIA nForce® SLI media and communications processor (MCP). 

*in.slizone.com/docs/CP/37358/gaming_performance_chart_REV3.jpg​ 
*in.slizone.com/page/slizone_learn.html
__________
*How Does SLI Technology Work?*
Using proprietary software algorithms and dedicated scalability logic in each NVIDIA graphics processing unit (GPU) and MCP, NVIDIA SLI technology delivers up to twice the performance of a single graphics solution. 
NVIDIA SLI-Ready components are backed by a rigorous testing and certification process to deliver an entire certified platform solution ensuring unmatched system stability and platform compatibility.

*SLI GPUs | Graphics Cards*
NVIDIA SLI GPUs deliver powerful, elegant and super-rich graphics for games and other graphics-intensive applications. Combining two NVIDIA SLI-Ready certified graphics cards (with the same GPU) in a single system with an nForce SLI MCP results in up to double the graphics performance. 

NVIDIA SLI-Ready GPUs feature dedicated, built-in SLI hardware logic and take advantage of the additional bandwidth of the PCI Express bus architecture. Connected by the SLI connector* (which ships with all SLI-Ready motherboards), each GPU has a maximized connection pathway, and can leverage the second card for reaching top-speed performances. SLI Technology can scale both geometry and fill rate performance for multiple GPUs and output in both digital and analog formats for the highest image quality

*SLI MCPs | Motherboards*
To enable NVIDIA SLI technology in your PC, you'll also need an SLI-Ready certified motherboard with an nForce SLI MCP and two physical PCI Express x16 slots. NVIDIA motherboard partners offer nForce SLI motherboards for both AMD and Intel CPUs. Click HERE for a list of INTEL and AMD SLI-certified motherboards. 

*The NVIDIA SLI connector is only used with GeForce 6600 GT products and above. 



*in.slizone.com/page/slizone_learn.html
__________
*NVIDIA SLI-Ready GPUs:*
**in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gif*NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX 
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA GeForce 7950 GX2
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA GeForce 7900 GTX
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA GeForce 7900 GT
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA GeForce 7800 GTX 512
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA GeForce 7800 GTX
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS
*www.nvidia.in/page/geforce_6800.html


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 29, 2006)

*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT*
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA GeForce 7300 GS*
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA GeForce 7300 LE*
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA GeForce 7100 GS*
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA GeForce 6800 Ultra
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS
__________
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA GeForce 6800
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA GeForce 6600*
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA GeForce 6600 LE*
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA SLI-Ready Quadro GPUs


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 29, 2006)

*NVIDIA SLI-Ready Motherboards/MCPs:*
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA nForce 680i SLI for INTEL
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA nForce 650i SLI for INTEL
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA nForce 590 SLI for AMD
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA nForce 570 SLI for AMD
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA nForce 590 SLI for INTEL
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA nForce 570 SLI for INTEL
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA nForce 500 SLI for AMD
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA nForce Professional
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA nForce4 SLI X16
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA nForce4 SLI
*in.slizone.com/docs/IO/26493/img26493.gifNVIDIA nForce4 SLI XE


----------

